# Alphacool Eiswolf und Eisbär LT  Huddel



## McKing (2. April 2018)

*Alphacool Eiswolf und Eisbär LT  Huddel*

Hallo Leute 
Habe mir zu meiner Eiswolf eine Eisbär LT besorgt.
Alles drin und dran doch leider ein Problem.
Beide allein kühlen Bombe!
Im Verbund, leider garnicht!
Kann es sein das eine von beiden Pumpen falschrum dreht?
Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf und Eisbär LT  Huddel*

Falschrum bestimmt nicht, aber du hast die Schläuche verbunden und da kann es sein dass die ineinander gegen pumpen.
Normalerweise hättest du keine zwei Pumpen gebraucht. Die Eisbaer nochmal geholt und dann nur ein vor befüllter Kühler ohne Pumpe.

Am besten Alphacool mal fragen, denn auf den Bilder kann ich kein Eingang und Ausgang erkennen.


----------

